# New Sanyo Eneloop HR-3UTGA cells at Costco!



## Audiotweaker (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry if this is old news (I briefly searched the forums without seeing related posts).

A friend of mine sent me this picture, saying that they were $25. I asked him to snag me a package! They are 8 of the new 1500 cycle HR-3UTGA AA cells and the AAA equivalent (I have the AAAs on the charger to break them in and I install them all with the logos facing up so I can't pull the model number off of one). As you can see in the picture, they look like the blue/light blue tones batteries for AA and green/light green tones AAA (though I didn't realize they made the AAA in colors. 
It's neat that it comes with the charger, but unfortunately it's the one that charges the batteries in pairs; no cover. I had no plans for the charger, and didn't care.
Thought I'd pass this find along in case anyone was interested


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 12, 2010)

Aloha and :welcome: Audiotweeker! There are already a few threads on these which you can look at by searching when you get a chance. Lots of good reading here on CPF. I just bought a couple of these myself and I just love the new colors. I also have some of the other aa tones that come in 8 different colors. I just can't seem to get enough batteries. I think I'm addicted more so on batteries than on torches.


----------



## etc (Aug 12, 2010)

what's the date?


----------



## thedeske (Aug 12, 2010)

A friend tipped me on this same set here in Atlanta for 26.
I'm not a Costco member and don't really need more at this point, but
it's not a bad way to start a set or add for the price.

Too bad they don't sell the kit without the charger for 20


----------



## worm (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been looking for these for a while now, unfortunately, i'm 250 miles away from any costco... Would anyone be generous enough to help me out and ship a box my way?


----------



## TakeTheActive (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: New Sanyo Eneloop HR-3UTGA cells (also) at Amazon.Com!*



worm said:


> *I've been looking for these for a while now*, unfortunately, i'm 250 miles away from any costco...


Monitor Amazon for a sale...



(figuring that USPS Priority Mail for a member to ship starts at *$4.95* for a *Priority Mail Small Flat Rate Box*) :thinking:


----------



## Audiotweaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks fishinfool - I'm thankful for the amazing resource that is abundant throughout these forums! Continued searching pulled up the other relevant threads 

The dates on the AAs in the package were May 2010 (10-05LG) and the AAAs were May and June 2010 (10-05OE, 10 06LL). 

I suppose I should have mentioned that these were found in a Sacramento, CA store.


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 14, 2010)

Audiotweaker said:


> Thanks fishinfool - I'm thankful for the amazing resource that is abundant throughout these forums! Continued searching pulled up the other relevant threads
> 
> The dates on the AAs in the package were May 2010 (10-05LG) and the AAAs were May and June 2010 (10-05OE, 10 06LL).
> 
> I suppose I should have mentioned that these were found in a Sacramento, CA store.


 
Now that you've got a nice set of brand new Costco Eneloops, you should invest in the best nimh smart charger out there which is the Maha MH-C9000. It will take care of all your aa and aaa nimh battery charging needs and then some. I have 2 of them that I use with my 88 eneloops, 8 duraloops, 12 appleloops and the rest of my rechargeable nimh batteries.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 14, 2010)

88 Eneloops, holy cow!!!!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Aug 14, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> 88 Eneloops, holy cow!!!!



I think CPF needs a new member classification: Battaholic.


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 14, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> 88 Eneloops, holy cow!!!!


 


Dances with Flashlight said:


> I think CPF needs a new member classification: Battaholic.


 
 I know right? Battaholic. I don't know what it is about batteries but I think it has to do with me having no life.  I walk into any store and the first thing I do is go and check out the battery section for new batteries. Oh well, better a battaholic than an alcoholic or dug addict right?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 14, 2010)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> I think CPF needs a new member classification: Battaholic.



If you think about it, 88 eneloops can replace about 50+ alkalines which even most non -aholics stock up on when in power outage country.


----------



## JDest (Aug 14, 2010)

Tweaker, you're a hero.:thumbsup: No idea these bad boys were at Costco. I can't wait to drop a mere 25 bucks at the local warehouse.


----------



## TakeTheActive (Aug 14, 2010)

*Yes, But, How Many Are 'In Active Service'?*



fishinfool said:


> ...*I have 2* of them (edit: Maha MH-C9000) that I use with my *88 eneloops, 8 duraloops, 12 appleloops* and *the rest of my rechargeable nimh batteries*.


Once your non-LSD cells reach the *HIGH* category (see below), you might consider adding a La Crosse BC-900 / BC-9009 (on *SALE*, of course!  ) to your fleet.



fishinfool said:


> I know right? *Battaholic* (edit: Me too! And proud of it!!!). I don't know what it is about batteries but I think it has to do with me having no life.  *I walk into any store and the first thing I do is go and check out the battery section for new batteries*...



How many, of the *108 'Loops'* are in regular '*Active Service*' and how many are '*Storage Box Queens*'? :thinking:
.
How many *non-LSD* cells do you have?
How many of THEM are in regular '*Active Service*' and how many are '*Storage Box Queens*'? :thinking:
- I posted my 11/21/2009 inventory in: *Do You Maintain *CRAP* NiCD/NiMH Cells?* and looking at it today, it's *STILL* pretty much the same - 3 of the 4 Energizer 2200/2500mAh NiMH D cells died (~2000/2002), while the OLDER Maxell NiCD D cells are still running (~1998) :shrug: ; the Rayovac AAAs have pretty much had it :mecry:.

I originally headed down the same path as you, once I began (DAILY!  ) reading of the *CPF 'Batteries Included'* forum, bought my Maha MH-C9000 :twothumbs and started keeping *EVEN MORE DETAILED* records :tinfoil: - picking up Eneloops, Duraloops, Kodaks, RadioShacks (LSD AAA & AA) whenever I saw a good *SALE*  . But, amazingly, with the knowledge gained from HUNDREDS OF HOURS of reading here



, the majority of my non-LSD cells (*CRAP* to some  ) are *STILL* happily powering clocks, thermometers, remotes, non-critical incandescent and LED flashlights, Furbys, Shelbys, Yoda, etc... (with NO FEAR of LEAKING!). Someone once commented on my choice of categories in: *Maha MH C9000 with older cells. Experts needed!* But a *HIGH* or *MODE* will gladly power a '_seldom-used_' remote *AND*, if I forget about it for months, I don't have to worry about cleaning up an *ALKALINE LEAK*. 
What a MESS I had a '_couple_' of years ago when, after a period of poor health a '_few_' years ago, I was ignoring just about everything except the bills  .


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 15, 2010)

TakeTheActive said:


> Once your non-LSD cells reach the *HIGH* category (see below), you might consider adding a La Crosse BC-900 / BC-9009 (on *SALE*, of course!  ) to your fleet.


I've been thinking about getting one for a while so now maybe I will.



TakeTheActive said:


> How many, of the *108 'Loops'* are in regular '*Active Service*' and how many are '*Storage Box Queens*'? :thinking:


Since I keep track of all my batteries and know which ones have and have not been used, I make sure that I rotate through my batteries as they are needed. It doesn't happen weekly but they are cycled thru at least once a month.



TakeTheActive said:


> How many *non-LSD* cells do you have?
> 
> How many of THEM are in regular '*Active Service*' and how many are '*Storage Box Queens*'? :thinking:




I had about a hundred non-lsd batteries but gave most of them to my sister and her kids this past summer along with a few flashlights. I now have about 40 left and half of them are part of my self-discharge test that I've had going since this past April. Most of these will be given away once I'm done with them.


I too have had my share of electronics ruined by leaky alkalines so now everything that uses aa's and aaa's use rechargeable nimh's. The only things I have that use alkalines are the 9v smoke alarms and eventually those will be replaced too.


----------



## WeAreNotAlone (Aug 24, 2010)

*Sanyo Eneloop HR-3UTGA cells, Costco #523519 New product*

Sanyo Eneloop HR-3UTGA cells, *Costco #523519* New product (7-2010)

Costco now carries the new and improved Eneloop batteries pack. 
It has 8 AA, 4 AAA and a Sanyo charger for $25. No C or D adapters.
(Previous kits only had 2 AAAs, 2 C, and 2 D adapters IIRC)

According to this SANYO link, there are 8 colors available for limited time. 
The one from Costco pack are green and blue

What is the difference between the "old" and the "new" improved eneloop?
* An extra of 500 charging cycles - instead of being rechargeable 1000 times, the new eneloop is even rechargeable up to 1500 times. 
* Improved self-dischcharge. Even though the self discharge of the old eneloop was already very impressive, you can store the new eneloop for 3 years and still it will retain 75% of its capacity.
* You need a battery, which is reliable even when having cold temperatures? Before eneloop was suitable for temperatures as low as -10°C - now even until -20°C.
* The new eneloop is even more environment-friendly as it is pre-charged with solar energy in Japan


Batteries made in Japan
Charger made in China

*Charger is NC-MQN06U*. Pair charging only. 
It is same as the one in the older Costco package

*Just called Costco,*

Story is this is a new item, my local store showed them in computer but no ETA.

*Costco Item number (very useful when pic above goes stale), or are relying upon some kind of text reader that reads text is 523519*



*Found this on another board:

*To find out if your store carries item.

Do go Google search for the following:
site:costco.com costco 523519
You will see it say "New items at the X Costco" where X is a location. For example, the first three for me are North Miami Beach, Chicago (Lincoln Park) and Alhambra.
These are not all that carry them, only the ones that update online.


TIP: I would assume that you could do a Google search and add the store number of your local store(s). I would assume the store number would be on Costco receipt / you could call local store to get their id number. This said Google is only showing 47 hits... so above tip may not be that useful.
(I would assume Costco has more than 47 stores?)


Best bet would be to call local store, they should be able to tell you if other stores in area have stock of item (If they are like SamsClub, etc)


.


----------



## coppertrail (Aug 25, 2010)

Saw this set at the local costco the other day but passed as I don't want the charger that comes with it and I'm waiting until they can be purchased in 4 and 8 packs.


----------



## Mgz (Aug 26, 2010)

> What is the difference between the "old" and the "new" improved eneloop?
> * An extra of 500 charging cycles - instead of being rechargeable 1000 times, the new eneloop is even rechargeable up to 1500 times.
> * Improved self-dischcharge. Even though the self discharge of the old eneloop was already very impressive, you can store the new eneloop for 3 years and still it will retain 75% of its capacity.
> * You need a battery, which is reliable even when having cold temperatures? Before eneloop was suitable for temperatures as low as -10°C - now even until -20°C.
> * The new eneloop is even more environment-friendly as it is pre-charged with solar energy in Japan



meh they said nothing about more juice breakthrough  , I were hoping the new Eneloop would have 5-10% more juice or something, not this green pre-charged solar energy crap


----------



## arjay (Aug 26, 2010)

are these "2nd gen" eneloops worth the extra price? my supplier tells me that they are about $2 more than the 1st gen.

I've read date that the 1st gen would still have 75% charge after 3 years of storage. Is it possible that sanyo just made adjustments to their specs on paper that are in line with what people experienced 4-5 years from their release?


----------



## KWagle (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm glad someone (other than me) finally posted about these. They seem to be hard to find in New England anyway; only one of the stores I frequent had them in stock. I grabbed two kits, but I'm inclined to take them back since I really don't want the two-channel chargers, and don't want to give the chargers away to any of my *friends*.  (Thomas Distributing claims to have the new ones in stock for 16/$35, which is only slightly more than Costco's price and doesn't lead to more junk chargers in the world, and you can get the ratio of AAs to AAAs you actually need, which since I use 'em in headlamps is skewed towards 1:1.) Obviously if anyone really wants these kits, I'd be happy to pass them along, but that seems a bit silly.


Oh, hmm, Costco (US) online has 3 different kits. It's not clear whether these are the new ones, but I'd be surprised if they weren't since Costco hasn't had Eneloops in years. And the plain cells are quite a bit more pricey than Thomas, which did specify they were the new ones. But they also have a kit with two-cell quick charger and C/D cell holders. Does anyone know which charger that one is?

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11504514

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11504528

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11504531


Costco Canada has a different kit with a 4-bay charger and car power cord, two extra AAAs, for a lot more money, and basically the same prices on just batteries.

http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=10317279

~ Kiran <[email protected]>


----------



## pae77 (Aug 28, 2010)

The thing I like about purchasing from Costco is that for most products, (except TV's, computers, cameras, mp3 players, etc., which are expressly subject to a 90 day return period), but including rechargeable batteries, the buyer can go back even years later (especially if one has saved the receipt) and return things if one is simply "not satisfied" for any reason. I feel this generous return policy is worth paying a little more for, but in many, if not most cases, one actually pays a little less.


----------



## reemas (Aug 29, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Now that you've got a nice set of brand new Costco Eneloops, you should invest in the best nimh smart charger out there which is the Maha MH-C9000.



fishinfool, can you explain why (to someone who just picked up a set from costco) the included battery charger isn't sufficient? what common real life benefits (preferably in laymens terms) does the maha charger offer?

also in HI btw.


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 29, 2010)

reemas said:


> fishinfool, can you explain why (to someone who just picked up a set from costco) the included battery charger isn't sufficient? what common real life benefits (preferably in laymens terms) does the maha charger offer?
> 
> also in HI btw.


 

Aloha and welcome to CPF reemas! If all you do is use the batteries in some device and charge them when needed, then the included Sanyo charger will work just fine. One thing that might bother some people is that it will only charge batteries in *pairs.* 

The advantages of using a smart charger like the Maha C9000 is that you can do a whole lot more than just charge batteries. Believe it or not but batteries need maintenance to get the most out of them. The C9000 can do break-in’s (which is recommended for brand new batteries), refresh and analyze (determines battery capacity), charge (you choose charging rate) and discharge (you choose discharging rate). It can also give your older batteries new life by using the refresh and analyze or break-in mode.

I can go on and on about the C9000 but you should do a search on the C9000 and read what everyone else says about it. You’ll be amazed at how many C9000 threads come up with just one search. It’s that popular.
 
I bought both my C9000’s from Thomas Distributing which now have them on sale. There are many other cheaper smart chargers out there but the C9000 is simply the best IMO. Good luck.


----------



## reemas (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, solid response. Much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## typinghands (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for allowing me to read over your shoulder and learn about the Eneloops (and the Maha charger).

It's helpful hints from you guys with experience that help me to keep from making mistakes.

Thanks.


----------



## Font size (Jan 6, 2013)

Hawaii Costco, carries the second generation HR-3UTGA cells. You can get the newer European third generation HR-3UTGB cells, 1800 recharges on Amazon.


----------



## Font size (Jan 6, 2013)

reemas said:


> fishinfool, can you explain why the included battery charger isn't sufficient?


As long as it has automatic shut off, so it does not overcharge your cells it will be fine. The charger should be designed to discontinue charging once the batteries are fully charged.


----------

